# Veil of Maya/Periphery type playing



## progman (Dec 10, 2013)

I was watching Marc Okubo of Veil of Maya on youtube and I found myself intrigued by his playing. The fast paced unusual hand-streched chord progressions (instead of just using power chords) mixed with scales/arpeggios/tapping seems both challenging and interesting. I actually don't like the band that much, but I like his playing and I would like to add a little of his style to mine. After watching his stuff, it doesn't seem very student oriented. I was wondering where I might go about looking for lessons on this type of technique. I want videos instead of tab. Periphery seems to play a similar style too. Here is an example of what I am talking about: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfaa6kfJtGk


----------



## schwiz (Dec 10, 2013)

progman said:


> I was watching Marc Okubo of Veil of Maya on youtube and I found myself intrigued by his playing. The fast paced unusual hand-streched chord progressions (instead of just using power chords) mixed with scales/arpeggios/tapping seems both challenging and interesting. I actually don't like the band that much, but I like his playing and I would like to add a little of his style to mine. After watching his stuff, it doesn't seem very student oriented. I was wondering where I might go about looking for lessons on this type of technique. I want videos instead of tab. Periphery seems to play a similar style too. Here is an example of what I am talking about:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfaa6kfJtGk



Most of the chords he uses are some sort of extended triads (I dont know the exact name of them). Because he tunes to drop B, they sound deeper. For example 115xxx, or 337xxx, or 558xxx. He also uses his infamous chord shape of x8796x. Really, those GuitarMessenger videos are the best to learn his songs if you don't want to look at a tab.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Dec 10, 2013)

Maximizing efficiency through economy picking and legato is an important part of their playing styles too. I've also noticed a lot of their riffs are then based around the extended triads they come up with, and diatonic dissonance is common in the big chord-heavy sections they both write. 

These guitar messenger articles (with video) by them are a great reference:
Guitar Lessons, Interviews, News, Reviews, & More | Guitar Messenger &#8211; Veil Of Maya: Marc Okubo Masterclass (Part 1)
Guitar Lessons, Interviews, News, Reviews, & More | Guitar Messenger &#8211; Veil Of Maya: Marc Okubo Masterclass (Part 2)

Guitar Lessons, Interviews, News, Reviews, & More | Guitar Messenger &#8211; Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 1)
Guitar Lessons, Interviews, News, Reviews, & More | Guitar Messenger &#8211; Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 2)

The chord shapes that Mike Keene from The Faceless describes in his articles are great too!

EDIT: DAMMIT LOL I should have clicked your original link. Regardless, the Guitar Messenger stuff seems to be the best I've found on their style.


----------

